# Rat Carries Tail Oddly



## SpamShadow (Apr 21, 2011)

Melissa has always been a weird rat in a variety of ways, but lately we've noticed her carrying her tail in an odd way:









Its always rolled up behind her instead of pointing outward like our other rat. Is this normal? Thanks.


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

Does she run in a wheel a lot?


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

this isnt something ive seen before. ???


----------



## SpamShadow (Apr 21, 2011)

RatSanctuary said:


> Does she run in a wheel a lot?


She used to, when we first got her she'd run like mad on that thing, I couldn't believe how fast she was. Neither of them really use the wheel anymore. She still does occasionally though.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

She has a wheelie tail, she's developed the habit (and muscles?) to hold it this way when she runs  As long as the wheel isn't too small for her (minimum of 11" for a female) then its just fine.


----------



## Buddy (Mar 13, 2011)

I've seen a video of a rat who does that once on youtube. 

Maybe she got used to holding her tail up while running and now doesn't like it to drag on the floor? 

It doesn't look like something to be overly worried over though.


----------



## Yuki_Onna (Apr 29, 2011)

She is a pretty little baby! All of my rattie babies do the curly tail, they do it when I am playing with them and giving them puzzles to figure out. They really get curly when I give them what I call a ratti pinata. I take all their favorite nummie treats and wrap it in critter safe paper and with natural cotton string I tie it off and hang it from the top of the cage. Boy do they really get to going, their tails are so curled it makes me laugh. And I can hear them make a sound that almost sounds like a chuckle (laugh). So, I just thought it ment they were really happy. I have Wodent Wheels (the biggest wheel they make) for my girls, so they run more with stiff branch like tails. They only curl it when they are playing with me.
Maybe she is just really happy?


----------

